# La gauche antilibérale



## Cath.S.

Chers amis, 

j'espère que l'énergie fournie par les riches repas dont cette fin d'année est l'occasion vous aidera à régler une question qui vous semblera sans doute très simple, mais qui me turlupine depuis un certain temps, et que l'actualité française récente me fournit l'occasion de poser.

Il s'agit de la traduction d'_antilibéral _dans un contexte de ce type :

_le PC n'est pas qualifié pour représenter* la gauche antilibérale*_

_J'hésiterais à employer* antiliberal*, qui est souvent opposé en anglais à *conservative.*_

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci d'avance, 

_Cath_​


----------



## timboleicester

egueule said:


> Chers amis,
> 
> j'espère que l'énergie fournie par les riches repas dont cette fin d'année est l'occasion vous aidera à régler une question qui vous semblera sans doute très simple, mais qui me turlupine depuis un certain temps, et que l'actualité française récente me fournit l'occasion de poser.
> 
> Il s'agit de la traduction d'_antilibéral _dans un contexte de ce type :
> 
> _le PC n'est pas qualifié pour représenter* la gauche antilibérale*_
> 
> _J'hésiterais à employer* antiliberal*, qui est souvent opposé en anglais à *conservative.*_
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> Merci d'avance,
> _Cath_​


 
I think anti-liberal (adding with a small L) is OK. In my mind anti-liberal and conservative (not the party) is the same. Can you explain more about what anti-liberal means please.


----------



## Cath.S.

Thanks for answering me, Timboleicester.

Anti-libéral = opposé au libéralisme économique.
Les partis antilibéraux, comme la LCR (Ligue Communiste Révolutionnaire) pour citer l'un des plus connus, sont en fait ce que l'on appelait autrefois anti-capitalistes, opposés à une politique qui favorise les patrons au détriment des travailleurs. En gros. 

Ce qui m'ennuie dans _the antiliberal left_ c'est son peu de fréquence sur les sites politiques anglo-saxons, je me dis  donc qu'il doit y avoir un autre équivalent.


----------



## timboleicester

egueule said:


> Thanks for answering me, Timboleicester.
> 
> Anti-libéral = opposé au libéralisme économique.
> Les partis antilibéraux, comme la LCR (Ligue Communiste Révolutionnaire) pour citer l'un des plus connus, sont en fait ce que l'on appelait autrefois anti-capitalistes, opposés à une politique qui favorise les patrons au détriment des travailleurs. En gros.
> 
> Ce qui m'ennuie dans _the antiliberal left_ c'est son peu de fréquence sur les sites politiques anglo-saxons, je me dis donc qu'il doit y avoir un autre équivalent.


 

pas autant que je sache mais tiens moi au courant. 

I thought the left was always against economic liberalism. Well perhaps not always. 

I heard once on the French TV talking about Tony Blair. "Il y deux sortes de socialisme celui qui fait peur et celui qui fait rire... " Cheek


----------



## DaiSmallcoal

Encore une fois Egueule, vous avez raison. The word "Liberal"  - (and anti liberal)   carries a different "baggage" in the UK.

I am sure I have seen in British reporting on the French situation phrases like "the anti-capitalist (and anti globalisation) left", because the strength of feeling on this subject, while not unknown here, seems much greater  de l'autre coté de la Manche .
"Liberal" and variants of it relate more to the sense of freedom from (government) / philosophical repression than acceptance of globalisation. 
J'avoue que votre question m'a vraiment fait reflechir !

Dai


----------



## timboleicester

DaiSmallcoal said:


> Encore une fois Egueule, vous avez raison. The word "Liberal" - (and anti liberal) carries a different "baggage" in the UK.
> 
> I am sure I have seen in British reporting on the French situation phrases like "the anti-capitalist (and anti globalisation) left", because the strength of feeling on this subject, while not unknown here, seems much greater de l'autre coté de la Manche .
> "Liberal" and variants of it relate more to the sense of freedom from (government) / philosophical repression than acceptance of globalisation.
> J'avoue que votre question m'a vraiment fait reflechir !
> 
> Dai


 

Yes the words socialist, liberal and consevative all have differnent meanings if spelt with capital letters. Very often pundits add to any comments they make "bla blah blah.... that's conservative with a samll C" to draw a distinction. I mentioned this earlier with reference to liberal (small L). Anti-liberal seems a perfectly acceptable term to use therefore if a distinction is made between the political party and the idea. Or just ignore me.


----------



## Cath.S.

J'attends davantage d'opinions diverses. 
Ce qui me pose problème, c'est que _liberal _(avec un l minuscule) est souvent employé comme dans l'extrait ci-dessous :

_When the press covers a gay pride parade and is not critical of homosexuality, a more conservative viewer would complain that the media's coverage has a liberal slant that conveys the message that homosexuality is acceptable._
Source

Il serait _impossible_ de remplacer_ liberal_ dans ce texte par_ libéral_ en français.


----------



## timboleicester

egueule said:


> J'attends davantage d'opinions diverses.
> Ce qui me pose problème, c'est que _liberal _(avec un l minuscule) est souvent employé comme dans l'extrait ci-dessous :
> 
> _When the press covers a gay pride parade and is not critical of homosexuality, a more conservative viewer would complain that the media's coverage has a liberal slant that conveys the message that homosexuality is acceptable._
> Source
> 
> Il serait _impossible_ de remplacer_ liberal_ dans ce texte par_ libéral_ en français.


 
Very thought provoking but isn't this the same as saying well he's a fascist let's invite him to dinner. It depends of your perspective. In 30's Germany is was a good thing (arguably) to be a fascist. But not in 30's England (arguably) and certainly not not now. It the States Bush uses the word liberal as an insult and has tried to get the public to also associate the word with "let's have sex with animals" 

I will think more.


----------



## DaiSmallcoal

Il serait _impossible_ de remplacer_ liberal_ dans ce texte par_ libéral_ en français.


Voilà     c'est que j'éssayais de dire , mon erreur (typo) était de mettre "Liberal" au lieu de "liberal"

cet éxtrait que vous venez de citer montre précisement le sens de ce mot en anglais.  "Open-minded"  ?

Dai


----------



## Mateo34

D'après ce que j'ai lu, aux US le(s) "liberal party (parties)" se classent à gauche, car dans ce pays le placement sur l'échiquier politique se fait non pas par rapport aux idées du point de vue économique mais par rapport aux idées concernant les questions de société.

En France les partis libéraux sont classés à droite car ils promeuvent la liberté économique, le non-interventionnisme de l'état et la réduction de la taille de celui-ci. Selon les courants "les plus" libéraux, le rôle de l'état doit se limiter aux tâches strictement régaliennes (sécurité, défense, justice).
Cependant, beaucoup sont pour une plus grande liberté individuelle concernant les questions de société, selon les courants (il existe des libéraux "conservateurs"), certains défendant la liberté de faire usage de drogues douces (voire dures), celle pour les homosexuels de se marier etc., ce qui les classerait plutôt à gauche.

Les partis libéraux correspondraient donc plutôt aux *"libertarian parties"* et non aux "liberal parties" aux US.

Pour revenir sur le sujet initial, les anti-libéraux sont donc à l'opposé des libéraux français. Ils sont favorables à un contrôle strict des activités économiques par l'état (fort interventionnisme) et considèrent qu'un grand nombre de secteurs doivent être sous tutelle de celui-ci. Ils sont généralement hostiles aux moyennes et grandes entreprises et leurs dirigeants et actionnaires, considérant que leurs intérêts vont à l'encontre de ceux de leurs employés.

Je ne sais pas si un équivalent américain/anglais de ce mouvement.

Désolé de n'avoir pas traduit en anglais, je ne pense pas avoir un niveau suffisant pour traduire ce message sans commettre d'imprécisions/d'erreurs

PS: je viens de calculer qu'à la base c'était une question d'un français lol . C'est pas grave, l'explication intéressera peut-être quelques-un


----------



## ben e. trovato

Pourquoi pas "anti-free-market left"?


----------



## DaiSmallcoal

Mateo34, thank you for the clarification. So the French expression  - to come back to egueule's question - is a "world away" in meaning from the U.K. "liberal"( enlightened, tolerant. free from restraint)

.  And I dare to think that the US meaning is not too far from the UK meaning, except that, given the far more right wing leaning of that country, "liberal" IS often taken as an insult.

Because the concept is fairly wide, I suppose you could choose from a whole gamut of expressions
Anti globalisation,  anti free-trade, yes anti free market, and various other combinations even "protectionist". 
"José Bové " comes to mind


----------



## sound shift

The authoritarian left.


----------



## EtienneCarioca

I agree that "anti-free-market left" is appropriate, "protectionist left" as well.

There should be reference both to "protectionism" and "left".


----------



## Mateo34

DaiSmallcoal said:


> Mateo34, thank you for the clarification. So the French expression  - to come back to egueule's question - is a "world away" in meaning from the U.K. "liberal"( enlightened, tolerant. free from restraint)
> 
> .  And I dare to think that the US meaning is not too far from the UK meaning, except that, given the far more right wing leaning of that country, "liberal" IS often taken as an insult.
> 
> Because the concept is fairly wide, I suppose you could choose from a whole gamut of expressions
> Anti globalisation,  anti free-trade, yes anti free market, and various other combinations even "protectionist".
> "José Bové " comes to mind



Yes, anti-globalisation (in France, since a few years, instead of saying "anti-mondialisation" they prefer to say "alter-mondialisation" ), anti free-trade and anti-free market are the best way to translate "anti-libéraux".
And you're right, José Bové is an "anti-libéral" or, a bit more precisely, an "alter-mondialiste".


----------



## Mateo34

I just realized that nobody used the term "extreme-left". Isn't that correct in English?
Because in France, les "anti-libéraux" sont "d'extrême-gauche"…


----------



## Grop

Actually "extreme-left" and "anti-liberal left" are not synonyms. The anti-liberal left in France merely happens to be considered extreme because it is a minority and there is a more moderate left (the liberal left).

If things changed (let us suppose the liberal left shrinks or becomes a moderate right) and anti-liberal left became the mainstream left, extreme-left would be communism or anarchy (which are anti-liberal too, but also opposed to other ideas than liberalism).


----------



## Mateo34

Grop said:


> Actually "extreme-left" and "anti-liberal left" are not synonyms. The anti-liberal left in France merely happens to be considered extreme because it is a minority and there is a more moderate left (the liberal left).
> 
> If things changed (let us suppose the liberal left shrinks or becomes a moderate right) and anti-liberal left became the mainstream left, extreme-left would be communism or anarchy (which are anti-liberal too, but also opposed to other ideas than liberalism).



In France they are synonyms, because their ideas are extreme. It's almost communism (LCR stands for "Ligue Communiste Révolutionnaire" and it's the main "anti-libéral" party, with "Lutte Ouvrière").


----------



## EtienneCarioca

I do not agree at all: there are different.

There has been a recent survey about the euro: most of the french beleive that it brought economic recession and idleness.

Laurent Fabius who has been prime minister was against the european constitution and stated as anti-liberal. You would not say that he is extreme-left.

Remember, in France, left politicians get elected with very leftist programs, and, when elected, implement a center or free-trade policy (like Mitterand or Jospin). This is a rule.


----------



## Mateo34

EtienneCarioca said:


> I do not agree at all: there are different.
> 
> There has been a recent survey about the euro: most of the french beleive that it brought economic recession and idleness.
> 
> Laurent Fabius who has been prime minister was against the european constitution and stated as anti-liberal. You would not say that he is extreme-left.
> 
> Remember, in France, left politicians get elected with very leftist programs, and, when elected, implement a center or free-trade policy (like Mitterand or Jospin). This is a rule.



I don't agree with you at all. For me for example, the policy of "Tonton"  and Jospin was not free-trade (just "capitalist" because they had to be realist) and (from? of?) left… But we will stop the discussion because it could be endless .

PS: Fabius was considered to be at the right of the Parti Socialist and now he is "anti-libéral", ie at the left of the Parti Socialist… A bit strange


----------



## EtienneCarioca

OK, let us not argue any more. We are not starting a discussion as to whether socialists in France implemented a right-wing or free-trade policy.

At least, let us not consider them as "extreme-left".

Nobody can mantain that Jospin was extreme-left when he was prime minister.

So "anti-free-trade" are not all "extreme-left".


----------



## zebrella

Just for info, "un parti d'extreme gauche" could be translated into English as "a far left-wing party".


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

If we still want to try & translate "gauche antilibérale" in a short phrase, ...
then how about _*left-wingers*_ ?
or how about _*Radical left*_ ?


----------



## Mateo34

EtienneCarioca said:


> OK, let us not argue any more. We are not starting a discussion as to whether socialists in France implemented a right-wing or free-trade policy.
> 
> At least, let us not consider them as "extreme-left".
> 
> Nobody can mantain that Jospin was extreme-left when he was prime minister.
> 
> So "anti-free-trade" are not all "extreme-left".



As you want (I never said that Jospin was extreme-left).
The fact is that people and medias call "anti-libéraux" as being "d'extrême-gauche". Maybe they are wrong, but that's what most of people say…


----------



## Mateo34

Stefan Ivanovich said:


> If we still want to try & translate "gauche antilibérale" in a short phrase, ...
> then how about _*left-wingers*_ ?
> or how about _*Radical left*_?



You can translate it by "anti globalisation, anti free-trade, yes anti free market, and various other combinations" as DaiSmallcoal said.
I have to read what Radical left means in English, because the "parti radical de gauche" isn't "anti-libéral", for all I know.


----------



## Cath.S.

Mateo34 said:


> I just realized that nobody used the term "extreme-left". Isn't that correct in English?
> Because in France, les "anti-libéraux" sont "d'extrême-gauche"…


Extreme-left est une solution intéressante. Merci.



> I agree that "anti-free-market left" is appropriate,


So do I. 


> If we still want to try & translate "gauche antilibérale" in a short phrase, ...
> then how about _*left-wingers*_ ?


Stef,
the problem is that you can often hear about liberal left-wingers.

Je vous remercie tous de l'effort de réflexion auquel vous avez consenti - ce qui ne signifie en aucune manière que vous deviez y mettre un terme !


----------



## RuK

Anti-libéral can't be translated as "anti-liberal". Although originally, Liberal Party ideas were understood to be principally free-market based, especially in the UK, the modern American usage of "liberal" to mean "let it all hang out, namby pamby, anti-Vietnam War, pro-abortion longhairs" confuses any kind of use of this word to mean "free-market". 

So we're left with "the anti-free-market Left", which sounds absolutely horrible; or the "anti-capitalist" Left, which is not quite accurate, since Fabius and co to his left are not all anti-capitalism; they want a more managed capitalism, more mercantilist, with more government intervention and tariff protection. They're anti free market. 

Where possible, I'd say "leftists opposed to free-market policies". But it's very clumsy, hence "anti-globalist Left", which isn't completely natural English but is what many journalists seem to use.


----------



## sneaky13

gauche antilibérale = radical left wingers

car pour moi la traduction de l'anglais "radical" = gauchiste


----------



## Mateo34

egueule said:


> Extreme-left est une solution intéressante. Merci.


 
Everybody doesn't agree with this.
According to EtienneCarioca, it isn't the same thing, but in the popular language and the generalist medias, it is.
So it will depend on your readers. If they are kind of more or less politics specialists, it will maybe not be very accurate.

More info:
Wikipedia article about "antilibéralisme" (fr):


> L'antilibéralisme est un courant politique hétérogène qui se caractérise par l'opposition à tout ou partie des idées libérales.
> […]
> L'anticapitalisme se retrouve pour une part dans l'antilibéralisme actuel, en particulier à l'extrême gauche.
> Développements récents: Depuis les années 2000 c'est un courant en mutation qui se retrouve en partie dans le mouvement altermondialiste et dans les collectifs antilibéraux qui entendent présenter un candidat à l'élection présidentielle de 2007. Cet antilibéralisme se percoit le plus souvent comme une alternative à ce qu'ils appellent "ultra-libéralisme". Leur opposition est principalement sur des critères économiques. Elle regroupe entre autre le PCF, les Alternatifs, une partie de la LCR, une partie des Verts etc.


 
Wikipedia article about "altermondialisme":


> L'altermondialisation désigne un mouvement de la société civile qui conteste le modèle libéral de la mondialisation et revendique un mode de développement plus soucieux de l'homme et de l'environnement […]
> La pluralité des orientations politiques au sein du mouvement est difficile à synthétiser. Il est possible de décrire un certain nombre d'orientations spécifiques au sein du mouvement :
> - Les antilibéraux qui critiquant le modèle du libre échange (cfr critique du libéralisme économique) veulent réformer en profondeur les principes de la logique économique, sur la base de critères sociaux et moraux. Ils proposent de taxer les flux de capitaux spéculatifs (Taxe Tobin).
> - Les communistes et marxistes qui défendent une forme d'internationalisme. Les communistes se sont liés au mouvement altermondialistes sur des bases anticapitalistes, s'opposant traditionnellement à la mondialisation économique capitaliste, qui serait celle de la classe bourgeoise, et prônent la mondialisation de l'action des peuples (ou du prolétariat) selon un modèle social et solidaire. Tous les communistes ne se sentent pourtant pas altermondialistes : en France, si des partis comme le PCF ou la LCR se rapprochent de la mouvance, Lutte Ouvrière garde ses distances.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Everybody doesn't agree with this.


Never mind that: I do. I also like Sneaky's solution.

And don't worry, as I personally won't have any readers;  Je ne traduis que vers ma langue maternelle, le français. I was simply very curious to read what different solutions people could come up with.

Encore une fois merci Matéo et tout le monde.


----------



## Gil

My try:
_interventionist socialist_


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:


> My try:
> _interventionist socialist_


Salut Gil. 

Les communistes français, qui se réclament de la gauche antilibérale, ne se reconnaîtraient pas dans cette définition.


----------



## Gil

egueule said:


> Salut Gil.
> 
> Les communistes français, qui se réclament de la gauche antilibérale, ne se reconnaîtraient pas dans cette définition.


Et les communistes anglais?  (S'il y en a...)


----------



## Cath.S.

Tu m'as donné une bonne idée, et je chercherai sur le site de http://www.communist-party.org.uk/.
Merci.


----------

